# Miss AMR für Freundin - Rahmengröße



## OJMad (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin zwar keine Frau, aber da es hierbei um ein Bike für meine Freundin geht, erlaube ich mir mal dieses Unterforum zu nutzen.

Es geht um die Richtige Rahmengröße.
Leider hatte der Händler das Bike nur in 17,5" bzw eben 44cm.
Meine Freundind fühlte sich auf jeden Fall wohl auf dem Bike.
Sicherheitshalber wollte ich aber nochmal nachfragen, ob es vielleicht doch das 48cm sein sollte.

Körpergröße: 172
Schrittlänge: 83 cm
Höhe bis Schlüsselbein: 145







Ich denke eigentlich dass es so passt.
Hauptsächlich werden wohl Touren und Singletrails gefahren.

Bisher fährt sie mit einem 48cm Hardtail welches sie ab und zu zu hoch findet.

Oder meint ihr vielleicht, dass auch ein Radon Slide 140 ind 18" bzw ein Canyon AM in 16,5" passen würde?
Federweg ist zwar nicht alles, aber immer schön zu haben. Zumal Versenderbikes eben billiger sind.
Mit dem Service hab ich keine Probleme. Schraube seit Jahren alles selbst

Freue mich auf eure Meinungen

So long
J.O.


----------



## nikl69 (3. Juli 2010)

zu klein. Ich bin 173cm hab ne SL von 89cm und fahre einen 20iger Rahmen was bei Cube 51cm sind. 1 Nummer größer sollt es wohl schon sein. Sieht aus als würde sie auf einem Kinderrad sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Juli 2010)

...würd ich auch sagen: zu klein.

Lass sie mal auf's Rad setzen und eine enge Kurve fahren - stösst dann der Lenker ans Knie?

Was findet sie den bei dem 48er zu hoch? 

Ich selbst bin 168 cm/SL 80 cm und fahre das Nerve XC in 16,5 Zoll bin aber schon an der oberen Grenze, d. h. das AM ist zwar höher, allerdings sitzt man da aufrechter, so dass ich auch bei dem AM (für Deine Freundin) das 18,5 Zöller empfehlen würde. Was sagt denn der Rahmenrechner bei Canyon?


----------



## OJMad (3. Juli 2010)

Die 18,5" beim Canyon sind laut PPS von der Canyon Homepage perfekt.
Is halt ned so schön das Rad 
Werds ihr mal vorschlagen.

Das Miss AMR 5700 ist bei Größe 48 ja nur 5mm länger.
Deshalb frag ich mich, wie es denn laut Foto mit der Oberrohrlänge aussieht?
Ebenfalls zu kurz?


Oh man. Schwierig schwierig
Brauchts bei ihren Maßen eigentlich überhaupt ein Lady-bike?


----------



## miss murphy (3. Juli 2010)

hallo,
habe dein Hilferuf zufällig gelesen. also, ich bin bis letztes Jahr im Sommer das Miss AMR 7500 (Modell 2008) gefahren. Bin mit 1,58m kein Riese und hatte bei dem Bike die 40er Rahmengröße. Meines Erachtens ist das AMR sehr "hochbeinig", von daher kann es sein, dass deine Freundin sich auf dem 44er Rahmen sehr wohlgefühlt hat. Um sicher zu gehen, solltet ihr euch noch einmal vom Händler beraten lassen. Der müsste ja wissen, welche Rahmengröße paßt!
Ansonsten paar Euro mehr hingelegt und vielleicht mal ein Rotwild anschauen. Gibts ja jetzt auch für Mädels. Schickes Teil, aber wie gesagt ein bißle teurer als das AMR. Aber schlecht ist das AMR wirklich nicht. Bins 1 1/2 Jahre gefahren, immer zuverlässig und absolut Trailtauglich 

Gruß miss murphy


----------



## OJMad (3. Juli 2010)

Das Ghost liegt leider schon an der preislichen Obergrenze. Eher schon darüber


----------



## maitree (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin 1,64 mit SL 76.
Hatte das AMR auch in der ganz engen Wahl, und zwar das 44er. Alles hat super gepasst, aber die Überstandshöhe nicht! Ich war quasi aufgesessen und das macht natürlich unsicher. Der 40er Rahmen war zu kurz. Das war der Grund, warum ich weitersuchte. Ich denke, so gehts deienr Freundin mit einer Nummer größer. 

Ich hab mich dann für ein Hardtail entschieden:
http://www.centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=52
und fühle mich darauf einfach nur wohl, weil es super leicht ist und ich mich sicher fühle.

Viel Erfolg euch beiden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe ich darf hier auch mal ganz kurz reinschreiben:
Meine Frau (175cm, 86cm) und ich (173cm, 82cm) haben jeweils das AMR Plus in 44 (ohne Miss) und finden das auf Singletrails optimal.
Wir hatten auch das 48er Modell Probe gefahren. Das 44er passte wie angegossen, war wendig - da haben wir uns wohl gefühlt. Das 48er kam uns deutlich träger vor. Bei der Überstandshöhe machte es zwar nur 2 cm aus - aber im Gelände ist auch das 44er ab und an schon zu knapp im Schritt.

Wenn Deine Frau sich auf dem 44er wohlgefühlt hat, wird es wahrscheinlich auch passen - da würde ich mich nicht wegen der Zahlen verrückt machen lassen.






Das Linke ist das Männer-Bike, das Rechte das Girls-Bike.

Wegen Preis, Gewicht und Ausstattung würde ich bei Ghost auch einen Blick auf die noch verfügbaren 2009er-Modelle werfen.

z. B.
http://www.basislager.com/article/Damen_Fullys/Ghost_Miss_AMR_7500_white/262/index.htm
700g leichter, 200 Euro billiger...
Die haben auch noch eine Menge interessanter anderer 2009er-Modelle im Programm habe ich garade gesehen.

Da im obigen Shop nicht mehr alle Rahmenhöhen verfügbar sind, hier noch ein Tip:
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p3502_Ghost-AMR-Plus-Lector-7700-Bikes-2009.html

Ciao

Roland

P.S.: Wenn Ihr mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour habt, Nürnberg ist ja nicht weit weg von Ingolstadt... vielleicht geht da mal was zusammen.


----------



## Blue Thunder (4. Juli 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Das Ghost liegt leider schon an der preislichen Obergrenze. Eher schon darüber



Sie sind nicht nur Teuer 

Sondern auch noch viel zu schwer.Ich fahre das AMR Plus Lector 7700   BJ 2010. Laut Ghost soll es ca. 12,5 Kilo wiegen ! Es wiegt 14,3  und das trotz Carbon


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,

unsere 2009er Lector AMR Plus 9000 sollen lt. Herstellerangabe in RH44 ohne Pedale 11,8 kg wiegen.
Mit Pedalen (300g) aber ohne Flaschenhalter sind unsere Räder unter 12 kg.
Wir können uns wegen des Gewichts nicht beschweren und 12 kg bei 140mm Federweg ist schon ganz angenehm...

Gruß

Roland


----------



## Blue Thunder (4. Juli 2010)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unsere 2009er Lector AMR Plus 9000 sollen lt. Herstellerangabe in RH44 ohne Pedale 11,8 kg wiegen.
> Mit Pedalen (300g) aber ohne Flaschenhalter sind unsere Räder unter 12 kg.
> ...




Die 2009 Modelle waren leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Das Ghost liegt leider schon an der preislichen Obergrenze. Eher schon darüber



Bei den Händlern, die die 2009er-Modelle noch auf Lager liegen haben, sollte auch beim Preis noch Spielraum drin sein... ;-)


----------



## OJMad (4. Juli 2010)

So. Nachdem nun in der Bike-Bravo mal Stand, dass sich ab 1,68m der Blick auf die Herrenmodelle lohnt, und Sun on Tour dies quasi auch meint,bin ich jetzt mal von Damenmodellen abgekommen.

Also schwenken wir gerade ein wenig zum Canyon AM 6.0.
Weiß jemand zufällig wie lang der Vorbau dort ist.

Da das Oberrohr dort ja 2 cm länger ist, wäre es ganz gut im Notfall am Vorbau etwas Variationsmöglichkeit zu haben.

Das Canyon wäre zwar etwas schwerer, was aber meiner Meinung nach an den 2,4 Schlappen NN und FA liegt.
Im Notfall tausche ich hier einfach die Reifen von meinem bike 2,25 NN / FA
Da ist das Gewicht dann wohl wieder drin...und das bei 140mm Federweg

Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden aus Nürnberg mit einem Canyon AM in 18,5", der eine kleine Probefahrt ermöglicht?


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hier findest Du die Daten für das Canyon Nerve AM 6.0:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1780
Vorbaulänge  	75

und hier kannst Du es mit dem bereits probegesessenen Ghost Miss AMR 5700 vergleichen:
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/miss/miss-amr/miss-amr-5700/

Ciao

Roland


----------



## OJMad (4. Juli 2010)

Ups.
Hab ich irgendwie übersehen.
Danke.

OK. also vgl mit dem 48cm Miss AMR also 5 mm kürzer
Klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

bei dieser grösse und schrittlänge braucht sie keinen "miss" -kram . ein ganz normales  bike in 16 oder 17 zoll mit 90er vorbau und nicht gekröpfter stütze dürfte super passen . lasst euch nicht immer von diesen weiber bikes verarschen ... das ist geldmacherei vom händler --- mmn ... greez , k.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2010)

> bei dieser grösse und schrittlänge braucht sie keinen "miss" -kram . ein ganz normales bike in 16 oder 17 zoll mit 90er vorbau und nicht gekröpfter stütze dürfte super passen . lasst euch nicht immer von diesen weiber bikes verarschen ... das ist geldmacherei vom händler ---



...richtig , die Ladybikes machen eigentlich nur bei den "kurzen" Sinn, da es die Herrenmodelle meist nicht in diesen kleinen Größen gibt.

..und bei 83er Schrittlänge würde ich (bei dem Canyon) zu 18,5 Zoll raten. Das mit den Reifen siehst Du ganz richtig, mit leichterer Bereifung sparst Du bei rel. geringem finanziellen Aufwand schon richtig Gewicht. Und für die "normalen Mitelgebirgstouren" reichen die 2,25er aus (zumal die wahrscheinlich auf den angebotenen Felgen sowieso besser sitzen).

... und guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=6

weg evt. probefahren (vielleicht ist ja was in Eurer Nähe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (13. Juli 2010)

Wollte noch kuerz das Endergebnis bekannt geben

Es ist nun ein Canyon Nerve AM 6 in 18,5" geworden.
Heute angekommen.
Freundin gefällts und passt von der Größe.

Danke nochmal für die Tips

So long
J.O.


----------

